# fluid film ?



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

want to apply it to my atv plow blade and all snowblower parts on my 
simplicity tractor.anyone tried it yet? do you spray it on and leave it
or wipe the excess off after leaving it for a while. getting a couple of
cans from the john deere dealer in our area. let me know how you guys
like it. been reading in the forum and watching the videos.--irv


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I love it and so do muy customers, I coat trucks, plows and spreaders with it.

Spray it everywhere but on belts, tires and the seat.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

For winter applications I'd just spray it on and leave it on. A nice coat will not only protect but work as a release agent for snow and ice.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

how often do you need to re apply? will one coating work for a month or two? or does it need applied every snow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your going to get a wet snow give it a spray before you go out and don't for get the chute.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

A lot of people swear by WD40 and I've used cheap Teflon spray wax (HD, Lowes) with excellent results on my blowers. Right now my plow and blowers sit coated with a "Fluid Film-like" brew I whipped up and the forecast is for 1'-2' feet of snow, so I should soon have an idea of how well the stuff works. I wouldn't recommend DIY Fluid Film because the two basic ingredients cost as much as the real product; Fluid Film probably also contains metal wetters and other ingredients so this isn't a test of "Fluid Film." Frankly, I mixed the batch to test as a snow/ice release agent on my metal roof's overhang - long story. If it works I'll probably buy Fluid Film. 

I'd really like to form ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene (UHMWPE) sheet to my plow moldboard and blower chutes: slick, tough ... but expensive.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MtnCowboy;1348384 said:


> A lot of people swear by WD40 and I've used cheap Teflon spray wax (HD, Lowes) with excellent results on my blowers. Right now my plow and blowers sit coated with a "Fluid Film-like" brew I whipped up and the forecast is for 1'-2' feet of snow, so I should soon have an idea of how well the stuff works. I wouldn't recommend DIY Fluid Film because the two basic ingredients cost as much as the real product; Fluid Film probably also contains metal wetters and other ingredients so this isn't a test of "Fluid Film." Frankly, I mixed the batch to test as a snow/ice release agent on my metal roof's overhang - long story. If it works I'll probably buy Fluid Film.
> 
> I'd really like to form ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene (UHMWPE) sheet to my plow moldboard and blower chutes: slick, tough ... but expensive.


----------



## m.$terner (Feb 28, 2010)

fluid film is awesome.and im addicted to the smell of it


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

grandview;1348383 said:


> If your going to get a wet snow give it a spray before you go out and don't for get the chute.


Always dragging sex into it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

basher;1348499 said:


> Always dragging sex into it


I do like spraying it out the chute.Thumbs Up


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Confused about my ice damming problem or UHMWPE?

I have a mountain house with a metal roof and snow brakes to keep the snow on the roof and away from the foundation. Unfortunately the snow covers the ridge vent, the roof is under snow for 4 months and ice damming occurs at the overhangs. I tested my homemade "Fluid Film" on a piece of roofing placed in a deep freeze and (in gel form) it seemed to act as an ice release agent. I have a segment of my roof overhang coated with the gel and if makes ice dams easier to remove, next year I'll buy FF gel and do the entire overhang.

Ridged UHMWPE is exceptionally tough polyethylene and is slick like polyethylene sheeting. I've heard that some UHMWPE chute inserts are available and I believe some poly blades might be UHMWPE - most are probably HMWPE. I plow at speed to roll/throw snow over a long hillside road, so the slicker the moldboard the better. It's a gravel road with sharp angular rock, so I'm thinking a UHMWPE moldboard liner would be better than HMWPE. But it's expensive material and probably needs to be thermo-formed to the curl of my steel plow blade... it's something that's on my wish list.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MtnCowboy;1348525 said:


> Ridged UHMWPE is exceptionally tough polyethylene and is slick like polyethylene sheeting. I've heard that some UHMWPE chute inserts are available and I believe some poly blades might be UHMWPE - most are probably HMWPE. I plow at speed to roll/throw snow over a long hillside road, so the slicker the moldboard the better. It's a gravel road with sharp angular rock, so I'm thinking a UHMWPE moldboard liner would be better than HMWPE. But it's expensive material and probably needs to be thermo-formed to the curl of my steel plow blade... it's something that's on my wish list.


http://www.warnerplastics.com/


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link Basher. That's the stuff.

I wanted to report back on my homemade Fluid Film substitute. We had 10 - 12 inches of very wet snow (probably 30% water). I plowed one mile of gravel road at 15 - 25 mph, rolling snow in four passes; also pushed and stacked. Not only did nothing stick to the plow blade, the waxy film is still on the moldboard. My 27" Husqvarna blower, which is world famous for choking on wet snow, did just fine; due to the snow's weight it didn't throw more than 10 feet but the chute stayed clear. The larger 4' blower operated normally. Both blowers still have a waxy film.


----------

